# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Amp2

## reformmeisje

wie heeft er al ervaring opgedaan met het nieuwe "afslankmiddel" AMP2 van Ergopharm? De fabrikant van dit middel beweert dat het 100% organisch is, maar als ik naar de waarschuwingen kijk heb ik sterke twijfels. Zo zou het o.a. een bloeddrukverlagend effect hebben. Aangezien ik een lage bloeddruk heb lijkt me dit middel niet ideaal voor mij.

----------

